# Asmodus Minikin V2 180w in Stock!! - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (26/9/16)

Just a note that the Minikin v2 shipment has arrived 




Get them here:
http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/now-in-stock-asmodus-minikin-v2-180w

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## dastrix550 (28/9/16)

Absolutely in love with this device, received it earlier today and have not put it down! Love the Curve mode and it fires instantly! The finish feels luxurious and the size and shape fits my hand perfectly.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------

